# I got Indian fantails!! ahh!!



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

So I just paid for these two beauties tonight, I bought them from Paul Tapia, he is the secretary/treasurer of the IFCA http://www.indianfantailclub.org/ or an officer...

I bought a 1 year old ash red tailmark cock and a 4-5 month old Hen that I am unsure of color...Do you know?









Cock his tail feathers were clipped for mating.









Hen

"""These are his images and I do not claim them as mine.""""

He is shipping them Tuesday and to my happiness he has vaccinated them!!!

I am so happy and excited yet so terribly scared...I'm nervous something might happen...bad.

Also since the hen isn't at sexual maturity yet do they need to be separated?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The hen is an ash-red velvet splash  They are beautiful!


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Becky!

They are beautiful...Do you think the split in her tail is fixable or permanent?

I think next year the Cock's tail should look really nice.


----------



## Castanonloft408 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow they are beautiful


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> Thank you Becky!
> 
> They are beautiful...Do you think the split in her tail is fixable or permanent?
> 
> I think next year the Cock's tail should look really nice.


I'm thinking she's probably missing that feather. You usually don't see them permanently gapped.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

They're stunning, Samantha- good on you!


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Bella, I love them!!!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Samantha, these birds are just gorgeous.

Karyn


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

those birds look great!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations on your find! Their beautiful 
It's funny you picked that color....one of the birds I have that I thought you might like looks exactly like the cock but has a little more color on the tail


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Karyn, you gonna help me keep these ones healthy? I don't have near the experience you have 

Gurbir: thank you very much, they are great! 

Wow that is funny Msfreebird, I just love his markings, I know he doesn't have a lot but he is still beautiful. I just adore that hen already, her colors are amazing.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm sure you already have......But just a reminder to make sure you disinfect your cage and everything. For the cages in my isolation room, I use a spray bottle with bleach and water. I spray down everything real good and let it air dry.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Missed this post before I read your other on general forum. Second to frillbacks, I think Indian fantails are my favorite breed and I absolutely love them the color of yours....mostly white but with a little bit of color here and there for contrast. They are absolutely beautiful birds that I would love to see in my own yard. Congratulations and good luck on those beauties!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sooo pretty !.. they look like beautiful flowers!


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yes, I bleached and scrubbed then air dried. EVERYTHING


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

When do you expect them to arrive?


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Wednesday, he is sending them out Tuesday morning.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

If The Hen Is That Young I Would Wait Till Spring To Mate Her Up Ask Paul What Colors You Are Getting He Can Till You More About Them


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Those pictures are my birds exactly, he said they can be together just fine.

I'm very excited now because he said they are handled all the time, that's good because I will be showing them and they won't be as nervous when they get her either


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> Those pictures are my birds exactly, he said they can be together just fine.
> 
> I'm very excited now because he said they are handled all the time, that's good because I will be showing them and they won't be as nervous when they get her either


 Indian fantails are not a very nervious breed to begin with so I wouldnt worry about them being very wild for your showing ,even when not handled alot they are a very calm breed.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Yay!!!  I loved my frillbacks endlessly but they were a bit nervous always.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those are two beautiful birds you'll have there. Congratulations!


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Jay, I could talk about them all night and day, I'm really nervous something will go wrong...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't worry. Everything is going to be fine. You just started off with problems when you got the other birds. Think you're really going to enjoy these, and they sure are beauties. I'm very happy for you. Now relax and enjoy.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm going to enjoy them, I think I'll be nervous until they get here and I can check them out!

Rolly Parrott was a backyard breeder, I should have known better...Paul is very nice and ensures the birds are 100% healthy.

I will post first thing when they come...I am so excited.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

They sure are purty birds...congratulations!

I guess you changed your mind again about getting doves? 

Good luck with your Indian Fantails...enjoy!

Dawn


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I like doves but just gave all my aussie crested doves away a couple of months ago so i can keep more pigeons,


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I wanted to cross one with an arc angel


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

what can you tell me about the colour, pattern, mutations or modifiers on these two fantails?

they look really nice


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

what makes them so white? pied or splash?

and why is it velvet ash red? could it be ash red with kite?


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't k ow much about the genes of pigeons so I couldn't tell you, I just love them very much, can't wait to meet them, he said they are really tame.


----------

